# DJI Smart Controller for Mavic 2 now available for order in the USA



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2019)

> After a painful delay for American owners of the Mavic 2 series of drones (or any other OcuSync 2.0 capable drone), you can now order the brand new DJI Smart Controller in the United States.
> *DJI Smart Controller Features:*
> 
> For OcuSync 2.0-compatible Drones
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

